# First Bite. 3/3/07 Near howards.



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*First Bite. 3/3/07 Near howards Pub*

Warm water moved into the area..So we fished it!




































































































Cheers :beer:


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

awesome and congrats on the catch


----------



## troutslayer (May 9, 2006)

Nice work buddy.......and as for bait?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I wish them reds came this way...Well done guys.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice work!!! Awesome.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Bait....?*

You guys use bait?





Menhaden, Mullet, and Buck shad.....


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice Work....hope To Have A Post Like That In A Few Weeks..


----------



## LumberWolf (Jun 28, 2005)

ME TOO!!!

Send this invitation to that fishes entire family for me:

Dear Mr. BIG Red:

You are cordially invited to the beautiful atlantic ocean right where it kisses the point at Cape Lookout. Please Join me there April 7-9. A grand buffet will be served, bring your appetite.

:fishing:


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

great pics


----------



## stix11 (Jan 11, 2007)

[email protected]*it Ryan, now ive got the full blown fever...congrats


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Way to go Ryan*

and Kenny and anyone else there. Did Clyde get up that way? I guess you never know when it's time. 

Bill :beer:


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I was there, tagged 6.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Looks like you boys had a great time. Was that 6 tagged fish total or did Clyde tag 6 of his own? Either way, pretty work guys!


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

*WoooHooo!*

Perdy work! Way to be ON IT!

I see you're watchen' the water, anyone take the temp?

Mark :beer:


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*WHat it was, was*

The water temp was 62 degrees there in the surf on Saturday...Ithink it was reported that by yesterday afternoon it had dropped back down to 54 or so with the northwest wind.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work there on the pics and fish Ryan.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

we will be there the 15-18th, those reds better watch out team Chase~N~Tail is headed to OBX 


:fishing: 


Nice Catch, here have one on me.

:beer:


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Looks like you boys had a great time. Was that 6 tagged fish total or did Clyde tag 6 of his own? Either way, pretty work guys!


Everybody else did all the catchin', I did the tagging. Kenny tagged three more.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Clyde said:


> Everybody else did all the catchin', I did the tagging. Kenny tagged three more.


I almost brought ya th yak this weekend. Wish I did now...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

purty werk fellas...kickin myself fer not makin tha run...guess if given tha choice of a divorce or a date with drummies...anyone know a good divorce lawyer?...J/k 

BTW....I prolly woulda been catchin tha skunk, anyway....


Be back down in 2 weeks.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice catches guys


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Nice!*

Way to go guys. Hope my chance for a spring drum is as good to me. I am jelous.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Awesome*

Haven't gotten into any bull reds yet myself...ever. I'm hoping that this year that works out. My biggest thus far is a mear 36" from Bogue Inlet late last summer. I hooked one well over 40, but in heavy current and rigged with only 12lb. test, my line eventually gave when my line crossed with a buddy's that was hooked up at the same time.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Congrats guys. 

Man I knew I shoulda gone....

Tommy


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I am ill with envy. That first weekend in April feels a year away


----------



## trapperken (Jan 18, 2007)

*tagging*

Thanks for the great photos, beautiful fish. How would I get in on the tagging program? I release almost all of the fish I catch, might as well tag (if I catch any worth it),,,thanks Ken


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

yeah, thanks for tagging and releaseing the fish, hopefully you saved some for me to catch  I will be there the 15th ~~get ready~~


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

trapperken said:


> Thanks for the great photos, beautiful fish. How would I get in on the tagging program? I release almost all of the fish I catch, might as well tag (if I catch any worth it),,,thanks Ken


 Get in contact with NCDMF...


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

thx for sharing the pix..awesome...the R


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Big ol' sea minnow's Good job. 6 Days and counting....


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Very Nice fellas! Great job scoutin those temps and goin and whackin em!


----------

